# Port A Snapper



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking to go after state water snapper. Pretty much whenver I can find someone to go with me. Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. LEt me know. Should be nice inshore


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I may be able to go Wednesday. I'll PM you if it works out. Got appointments monday and tuesday but free on wednesday and would love a get away.


----------



## MakoMark (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm out of Alice have my tackle can get off Tues. and Wed. 361-701-6097 Mark.


----------

